# My D7100 is a lemon and Cameta Camera has amazing customer service!



## coastalconn (Apr 9, 2014)

As many of you know, ever since I got the D7100 in October, I have said the AF system was not even close to the D300.  After many discussions with various people, I sent it back 2 weeks ago.  I received an email from Cameta this morning, expecting it to be a shipping notice, instead, here are a few excerpts...

"_I&#8217;m emailing in regards to your camera unit we received back from Nikon yesterday. They were unsuccessful in recreating the issue, and had only performed a few adjustments and firmware upgrade. I would be more than happy to send you a list of the services they did do to the camera unit._
_In testing the unit here myself, along with my co-worker Mike, we did see that the auto-focus was a bit sluggish. This was also in comparison to a D5100, and brand new off-the-shelf D7100, that he and I tested in conjunction with your camera. Both of those two cameras were a bit snappier at auto-focusing, even with the same 18-55mm lens.

As such, we both felt that it would be best to have you return the remainder of your order for a full refund. Typically, we would have the camera unit exchanged for you, however we&#8217;re currently out of stock on refurbished D7100&#8217;s. With Nikon&#8217;s refurbishing times and shipping times, it&#8217;s very hard to say when more will be available. Also, we will refund you the $14 return freight cost paid through PayPal._
_We sincerely apologize that the issue could not be corrected through Nikon&#8217;s service center"

_I am amazed that Cameta took the time to acknowledge that Nikon Service did not actually do anything to address the issue at hand and that they actually took the time to test it out before sending me back a camera that wasn't 100% correct.  I am shocked in this day and age a camera company as large as they are actually have this level of customer care and to offer me a full refund after 5+ months..

 So as this point I guess I will be purchasing a new D7100.  I do really like the D600 but full frame really isn't for me.  It's a shame that we know nothing about the D9300, because now I will be buying a new camera, that will hopefully work 100% with the possibility of my dream camera being released in a few months.  There really is no other options for me..  I can't believe I have spent the past 5 months struggling with the AF system in this camera thinking it was just what it was..
_



_


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 9, 2014)

That's good. Maybe try another d7100?


----------



## bribrius (Apr 9, 2014)

sssssssssssssssony


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd definitely try another D7100.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 9, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> That's good. Maybe try another d7100?





TheFantasticG said:


> I'd definitely try another D7100.


That's my plan.  I guess I will just pick up a new one from cameta.  It will cost $200 essentially...  Just wasn't really planning on it.  I really mulled over D600, D800, D3 (used) and the D7100 if it is working correctly really is my best option..



bribrius said:


> sssssssssssssssony


Huh?  For why?


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe there was a focus issue from day one new and was returned and the refurbished by nikon but nothing was done with the AF. Chances are you will get a good one this time around,I sure hope so anyways. Good luck.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 9, 2014)

Why not get a d800 if it's an option? It's, what, 15mpx in DX mode, right? And you get the 36mpx when you want resolution.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah, this belongs in that old category of the story that goes by the classification of : "*It almost restores your faith when ________ _______ ____ _ ___ _ ____ ______ _____ _____!*"


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2014)

Some one had a posting of a new d800 camcorder thats how it was titled on Craigslist $1500.00 it had stock photos they pulled off the net. I call them on it with pictures of the actual camera through email and they deleted the ad immediately afterwards. A obvious Scam but I was ready to jump on it for that price.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 9, 2014)

The shots you have with the d600 have been sweet.  What about FF keeps you from going that route; extra reach, af system, burst rate, lenses owned?  I have read lots of thoughts and opinions on this and still lean towards staying with a crop body for my first upgrade.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 9, 2014)

TheFantasticG said:


> Why not get a d800 if it's an option? It's, what, 15mpx in DX mode, right? And you get the 36mpx when you want resolution.


  It would stretch me out more than I really want to go,  I would have to cancel my pre-order on the Tamron 150-600, which might be ok.  The only real drawback is speed..  I can't seem to find the buffer size in compressed 12 bit raw 1.2 crop mode?  Does anyone have a link to the chart?



DarkShadow said:


> Some one had a posting of a new d800 camcorder thats how it was titled on Craigslist $1500.00 it had stock photos they pulled off the net. I call them on it with pictures of the actual camera through email and they deleted the ad immediately afterwards. A obvious Scam but I was ready to jump on it for that price.


I saw that on CL, the "camcorder" was a dead giveaway to a scam, lol


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 9, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> The shots you have with the d600 have been sweet.  What about FF keeps you from going that route; extra reach, af system, burst rate, lenses owned?  I have read lots of thoughts and opinions on this and still lean towards staying with a crop body for my first upgrade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Price is one thing.  The D600 has fantastic IQ, but if I have to crop a lot the resolution bothers me a bit if I need to print big.  I ran into that problem with the D300 that was a 12 MP camera.  My lenses actually aren't holding me back at all.  The 120-300 is FF. I have a Tamron 11-18 that is a DX lens, but 15-18 mm shows little vignetting on FF.  Catching the exact moment in an Osprey dive is another factor, even at 8 FPS being off 1/20 sec is fish above water vs just wings sticking out, lol


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't know but I agree with Jaca the lenses you have and the D600 seems the IQ is really really good like a match made in heaven.I remember sometime a while back you shoot with your friends D600 and right off I noticed something different better.It's not a noise thing either but think it was overall IQ including color and maybe the DR.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 9, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> I don't know but I agree with Jaca the lenses you have and the D600 seems the IQ is really really good like a match made in heaven.


The confusing part is the D600 worked great, it did miss some seemingly easy shots at time, but it was so much better than what was going on with the D7100.  The buffer is better in the D600.  The D600 is a touch slower.  But if I had a D7100 that worked properly the AF would probably be better...


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2014)

The other thing to is knowing you have 1/8000 second shutter you need you got it with the d600 no chance.Some people need 5000 but nope not the D600 for that matter not canon 6D.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 10, 2014)

At least you know your sanity is fine versus that camera

Fwiw I orefer my d7000 for sports than my d600 for the extra reach
So I assume the same for you with birding and a crop sensor

At lesst I know my purchsse from cameta is well backed with their service support


----------



## cgw (Apr 10, 2014)

Just another instance of dealers taking a bullet for Nikon's near-total indifference toward defects. Glad they stepped up.


----------



## bigal1000 (Apr 10, 2014)

bribrius said:


> sssssssssssssssony



Sony ssssssssssssssssucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bribrius (Apr 10, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> The other thing to is knowing you have 1/8000 second shutter you need you got it with the d600 no chance.Some people need 5000 but nope not the D600 for that matter not canon 6D.


what are people using such a high shutter for and in what conditions? I cant think of a reason and haven't had too. I am wondering how high the iso goes in most conditions with such a high shutter.


----------



## bigal1000 (Apr 10, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > That's good. Maybe try another d7100?
> ...



The guy just loves to bash Nikon and SLR's in general !!!!!!


----------



## yioties (Apr 10, 2014)

He is pissed he bought a Sony instead of a Nikon and wants to suck in more people to buy Sony. 

It's really cool that a store would refund the purchase amount of the camera after 5 months and you don't see it often.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 10, 2014)

bribrius said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > The other thing to is knowing you have 1/8000 second shutter you need you got it with the d600 no chance.Some people need 5000 but nope not the D600 for that matter not canon 6D.
> ...



bright sunshine.

I've had to use 1/8000   ISO 100 on my d7000 on bright super sunny days.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 10, 2014)

Well I decided to give another d7100 a shot... Ordered a refurb from B&H with an 18-140 for fun...


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 10, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> It would stretch me out more than I really want to go,  I would have to cancel my pre-order on the Tamron 150-600, which might be ok.  The only real drawback is speed..  I can't seem to find the buffer size in compressed 12 bit raw 1.2 crop mode?  Does anyone have a link to the chart?



Looks like 6fps with battery grip. Found this with a quick google search "D800 DX FPS":

http://www.borrowlenses.com/blog/2013/03/shooting-fast-action-with-a-d800e/

Personally I would forgo the lens, for the moment, and get the D800... But I don't shoot birds with cameras


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 10, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> bright sunshine.  I've had to use 1/8000   ISO 100 on my d7000 on bright super sunny days.



Agreed. Need high shutter speeds in bright sunlight for wide aparatures.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 10, 2014)

TheFantasticG said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > It would stretch me out more than I really want to go, I would have to cancel my pre-order on the Tamron 150-600, which might be ok. The only real drawback is speed.. I can't seem to find the buffer size in compressed 12 bit raw 1.2 crop mode? Does anyone have a link to the chart?
> ...



Yup.  It really does make the decision tougher when you shoot birdies, and then there is the extra cost of full frame and deciding if it's worth it or not.   DARN!


----------



## TheLost (Apr 10, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Well I decided to give another d7100 a shot... Ordered a refurb from B&H with an 18-140 for fun...



Sweet!  that almost guarantee's the D9300 will show up soon!! 

I truly hope your new D7100 works better for you...  I've found the AF performance on mine to be amazing.  I'm on my 2nd year of shooting spring 'indoor' youth football (@ 9:30pm in the local universities indoor field house) and i'm still surprised how fast and accurate it can AF in that dark building. 

As Bullwinkle would say "This time, for sure!!"


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 11, 2014)

So the refurb showed up today.  I really didnt have any time to fully test it out..  shutter count was 2! That includes the picture I took...  Anyways it feels like a completely different camera.. AF is much much better in my limited testing and even the shutter sounds quieter and different...


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 11, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> So the refurb showed up today.  I really didnt have any time to fully test it out..  shutter count was 2! That includes the picture I took...  Anyways it feels like a completely different camera.. AF is much much better in my limited testing and even the shutter sounds quieter and different...



kewl beans !!
:thumbup:


----------



## BillM (Apr 11, 2014)

Congrats, looking forward to seeing some new pictures :thumbup:


----------



## sleist (Apr 12, 2014)

bribrius said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > The other thing to is knowing you have 1/8000 second shutter you need you got it with the d600 no chance.Some people need 5000 but nope not the D600 for that matter not canon 6D.
> ...



It's not the 1/8000 I need so much as the 1/5000, 1/6000, 1/7000 ....


----------



## daviddein (Apr 29, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know but I agree with Jaca the lenses you have and the D600 seems the IQ is really really good like a match made in heaven.
> ...


The fact is right, I've used both the D600 and D7100, I can distinguish that.


----------



## daviddein (Apr 30, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > That's good. Maybe try another d7100?
> ...


I think you should choose D600


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Apr 30, 2014)

As you can see, I am a Nikon loyalist.  That being said I can attest to the fact that SONY is making excellent cameras.  The only huge drawback is their lack of lenses, although they do have some high quality Carl Zeiss glass, which is very expensive.  Just because I have Nikon, doesn't mean I have to bash Sony.  I've seen some amazing pictures from their NEX line of cameras.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 30, 2014)

daviddein said:


> I think you should choose D600


Welcome to the forum.  You are a little late to this party as it is a few weeks old.  The second D7100 I got works as it should and is much better than a D600 for what I shoot.  



sonicbuffalo said:


> As you can see, I am a Nikon loyalist.  That being said I can attest to the fact that SONY is making excellent cameras.  The only huge drawback is their lack of lenses, although they do have some high quality Carl Zeiss glass, which is very expensive.  Just because I have Nikon, doesn't mean I have to bash Sony.  I've seen some amazing pictures from their NEX line of cameras.


I never bashed Sony, but it had nothing to do with the conversation and I'm committed to Nikon with my rather expensive Sigma 120-300...


----------

